# Silvia's 6000



## Alfry

Ladies and gentlemen....
I'm glad to be the first to congratulate Silvia for her wonderful milestone.

Congratulazioni Silvia, le parole non basterebbero a commentare il lavoro, l'impegno, la qualità e l'allegria che ci regali giorno dopo giorno


----------



## cuchuflete

> con|gra|tu|làr|si
> v.pronom.intr. (io mi congràtulo)
> AU rallegrarsi con qcn., felicitarsi spec.* per un evento lieto o favorevole*



 Congratulazione Silvia!


 *Un abbraccio,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Silvia: A big hug! Congratulations, sincerely.


----------



## lsp

"Cheers," she said, raising her glass...


----------



## Agnès E.

Look Silvia! I have found the train 
carrying your 6000 posts printed!​ 
BRAVO!​


----------



## DDT

*BRAVA !!!*​
Sei infaticabile!!!     

DDT


----------



## Whodunit

* Alles Gute, Silvia! Demnächst werde ich mich an dich betreffs Italienisch wenden. *​


----------



## Jana337

*Oooooooooops! Sono molto in ritardo - pensavo fossi su 5500 al massimo! Sei velocissima! 

Auguri!
*​


----------



## lauranazario

I also join the chorus saying "CONGRATULATIONS, SILVIA"!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations SILVIA!!!! or should I say silviap


----------



## Silvia

Thank you all  ma soprattutto alfry che è così attento


----------

